# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nordost Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Loei - Phi Ta Khon Festival 10.-12.7.13

## schiene

*Phi Ta Khon Festival*
10.07. - 12.07.2013
Im Nordosten Thailands in der Provinz Loei findet immer im Juni / Juli das traditionelle Phi Ta Khon Fest statt. Jedes Jahr lockt das farbenfrohe und ausgelassene Fest viele Besucher in den Bezirk Dan Sai. Der Ursprung des Festivals geht auf eine buddhistische Legende zurück: Als Prinz Vessandorn, Buddhas vorletzte Inkarnation, in seine Stadt zurückkehrte, wurde so ausgelassen gefeiert, dass sogar die Geister hervorkamen und bei der Begrüßungsparade des Prinzen mitfeierten. Heutzutage verkleiden sich junge Männer mit bunten Kostümen aus verschiedenfarbigen Stoffstreifen als Geister, um das Ereignis nachzustellen. Zur Verkleidung gehören außerdem die gruseligen Masken mit den charakteristischen langen Nasen in verschiedenen Farben sowie die umgebundenen Kuhglocken, deren Läuten die Anwesenheit der Geister ausdrücken soll. Die verkleideten Männer begleiten eine Buddhafigur bei einem Umzug durch die Stadt, wobei sie die Zuschauer der Parade necken. Es gibt zwei verschiedene Typen von "Geistern" beim Phi Ta Khon Fest: Die üblichen Phi Ta Khon Lek und die höher gestellten Phi Ta Khon Yai. Um als Phi Ta Khon Yai am Fest teilnehmen zu können, muss man einer Familie angehören, die seit vielen Generationen die Phi Ta Khon Yai Masken in einem aufwendigen Ritual herstellen, bei dem der Segen der Hohen Geister erbeten wird. Die Phi Ta Khon Yai Masken werden, im Gegensatz zu den aus getrockneten Reisschalen hergestellten Phi Ta Khon Lek Masken, aus Bambus hergestellt und stellen entweder einen weiblichen oder einen männlichen Geist dar.

Quelle:
Event Details - Sawasdee - Willkommen auf der offiziellen Homepage des Thailändischen Fremdenverkehrsamtes: TAT Germany

----------


## schiene

*Das Bun Luang and Phi Ta Khon Festival findet dieses Jahr vom 01.06.-30.06.2014 statt.*

mehr Infos dazu:
http://de.tourismthailand.org/See-an...Festival--5464

----------


## wein4tler

Schiene, warst Du dort schon einmal dabei? Klingt sehr interessant.

----------


## schiene

> Schiene, warst Du dort schon einmal dabei? Klingt sehr interessant.


Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Show von den "Geistertänzern" in Bad Homburg gesehen.Da war eine ganze Tanzgruppe aus der Provinz Loei zum Thaifest.Wir waren auch diesem Urlaub in der Provinz Loei,da sieht man immer und überall die Masken und Figuren.

----------

